# IT v/s coms ??



## sksksksk (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, Is IT branch of degree a waste of tym?? 
Like its said that IT is not having much demand after BE. ? 
Is it true that COMS prove to be superior more than IT's???


----------



## Minion (Sep 27, 2013)

IT Sectors SUCKS  BIGTIME too much instability So stay away from it.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 28, 2013)

If I cleared the internship interview.. then how come it will effect..whether m in IT or COMS?? 
At the end..person having knowledge will be selected right?


----------



## Minion (Sep 30, 2013)

^^I am sorry to say but it used to be like that before 2008 a person with knowledge will be selected. Most big  company now are hiring people as contractual employees(You will work in big MNCs but will be paid by some consultancy's)

1)Pay will be less
2)They can fire anybody any time.  

Most of the people doing B.Tech are trying for banking sector even those doing job. I used to think like you when I was fresher now It is what I observed.


----------



## sksksksk (Oct 1, 2013)

Thnks buddy!!  So what I was thinkin... shuld be right...but the system is working wrong :'(


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2013)

you are welcome buddy.


----------

